# Oh Hi Trouble :)



## PixelRabbit (Jun 3, 2014)

I always talk to these guys, when they are at the feeder (about 8ft from the house) I say "Hi Trouble"  and they will look at me and go right back to what they are doing lol

Having a nice relaxing sit down and bit of seeds on a super hot day, "Oh hi Lady, I haz seeds  "




IMG_8993-1 by Judi Smelko, on Flickr


----------



## EOV (Jun 3, 2014)

You must live next door to Ron. Cute capture.


----------



## Ron Evers (Jun 3, 2014)

Cute!


----------



## PixelRabbit (Jun 3, 2014)

Thanks guys  Speak of the devil! Hi Ron 

Yep, Ron is a short drive from here!  I'm going to show up on his doorstep someday to talk photography  lol


----------



## Msteelio91 (Jun 3, 2014)

Nice capture he looks a little guilty haha


----------



## Warhorse (Jun 3, 2014)

I would have to "pop" the little thief with a .22lr! 

Nice pic though.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Jun 3, 2014)

Matt, yep pure trouble! lol

Aw Warhorse, it would be a losing battle, we live between a pond and the river, this is critter heaven, if we were raising chickens or on a farm where they were endangering our livelihood I understand getting them away from the property (although I would trap and release)  there is no reason for us to get rid of them here, we share the land


----------



## Warhorse (Jun 3, 2014)

When you said "feeder", I thought he was robbing your bird feeder.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Jun 3, 2014)

Oh yes, definitely raiding the bird feeder lol It is a constant challenge and we have a couple ideas in the works to keep them out but for now I don't fill the feeders, just enough for the day, I long for the day I can fill the feeders and they are still full the next morning!  We still go through over 50lbs of black oil seeds a month


----------



## baturn (Jun 3, 2014)

Neat shot. He/she looks so relaxed. There was a time when I would have agreed with Warhorse, but am now more live and let live. My feeder robbers are squirrels.


----------



## lambertpix (Jun 3, 2014)

I think if I were going to "pop" him, I'd use a fill flash.  Very cute photo.


----------



## Ec1981 (Jun 3, 2014)

Very cute!!  I hear Raccoons here at night time


----------



## Ron Evers (Jun 3, 2014)

PixelRabbit said:


> Thanks guys  Speak of the devil! Hi Ron
> 
> Yep, Ron is a short drive from here!  I'm going to show up on his doorstep someday to talk photography  lol



I would like that.


----------



## IzzieK (Jun 3, 2014)

Very nice shot...I like the relaxed looked in his face too...here we trap them and release them over the river in St. Charles. There is a reserve there for them to join their cousins and uncles and grands...so with the squirrels and the chipmunks. Our neighbours shoot them.


----------



## AK47J (Jun 4, 2014)

Excellent shot


----------



## PixelRabbit (Jun 4, 2014)

Ron Evers said:


> I would like that.



We will make that happen!  Mr Rabbit has some holidays coming up very shortly so I'll be in touch!

Thanks all, they certainly are relaxed especially on humid days, everyone is pretty laid back and chillin as much as possible


----------

